# Just Dropped My Gary Moore on the Floor



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am bumming BIG TIME.... just drop my Heritage Gary Moore on the floor, directly on the top of the neck, appears to be cracked good. I need help boy's. I have to have it looked at now. I am thinking the 12th fret... any others in the Southern Ontario area?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh man....never let a guitar hang by its strap. Always hold it by the neck join. Speshly with Gibsons. Ouch!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I've always heard really great things about the Guitar Clinic in Hamilton.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Guitar Clinic is mostly basses now. There was a tech there years ago who left a bad impression with me. He might not be there now but you know how those things linger.

Try Freddy Gabsrek. He did the re-fret on my Studio and did a top notch job.

Here's his site: http://www.freddysfrets.com/ . He's located in Welland but well worth the trip.

Good luck. I live in fear of that sort of thing.


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

The Guitar Clinic is closed. George Furlanetto (Owner of the Guitar Clinic and the F-Bass shop), decided that he wanted to put his focus back into his F-Bass line, and closed the Guitar Clinic. I'm not sure how accurate this is but this is what I've heard/read. 

I'm hoping I can get a job there this summer. 



One of the techs from the Guitar Clinic opened his own shop "The Peghead".


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Oops. I didn't know that.


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

nine said:


> Oops. I didn't know that.



Yeah, it sucks. I've only known about the place for a year before it closed.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am bumming BIG TIME.... just drop my Heritage Gary Moore on the floor, directly on the top of the neck, appears to be cracked good. I need help boy's. I have to have it looked at now. I am thinking the 12th fret... any others in the Southern Ontario area?


As far as repairs go, I've not had good luck at the 12th fret. They put a chip in my headstock with a file while fixing the nut on my PRS and tried to paint it without telling me. 
Not to mention there's sort of an elitist attitude among their employees.

Everytime I go in there I feel like:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

ZOMG! 

YOU DROPPED THAT??!?!

ooo

*Ouch!!!*

Sorry to hear this, I don't know anything about guitar repairs...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

A headstock crack, or you cracked the neck?
If it's the neck, you might want to ship it to Heritage for a reneck. You might be looking at about a grand (just guessing tho)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, it's in the neck below the headstock. I will take some pics and put them up. Might need a new neck altogether... which would be a major bummer since I would have to get a regular neck and not the Gary Moore signature neck


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Pictures*

Here are some pics of the damage. The one crack is clear, the one on top looks more like a scrape. I cannot see a crack in the wood. Looks like someone took a knife and just carved off the finish. I assume the stress cracked it there though and caused this.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think that's repairable, find the best luthier you can. I wouldn't think you'd have to replace the neck for that.

oh, and DONT DO THAT AGAIN


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

That definitely looks repairable. I'm no luthier, but it seems to me that since the break is really long, there's a lot of surface area for gluing.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm for 1) it's repairable 2) don't do it again; as well! Otherwise we'll just have to penalize you!


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I second folkway music. They are REALLY good. The place I use is in kitchener, called Schatten design, he was done lots of neck reset's too, folkway deals primarily in vintage though.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*One good thing*

They say after you glue a piece of neck wood thats been damaged like that the repair is actually stronger than the original..........at least the ones that are not snapped completely off.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened to that beautiful guitar. I'm no expert, but I have seen guitars with much worse breaks that were expertly repaired. Take your time and find a good repairman.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I will get it repaired for sure, it's my number one. I almost cried when it dropped to the floor. Any other guitar in the collection.... it had to be that one.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, I will get it repaired for sure, it's my number one. I almost cried when it dropped to the floor. Any other guitar in the collection.... it had to be that one.


You only hurt the one you love. Loved guitars get bashed and broken. Neglected guitars stay in mint condition. Fix it and continue to rock the bejeesus out of it! 
:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man. I will do just that. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> They say after you glue a piece of neck wood thats been damaged like that the repair is actually stronger than the original..........at least the ones that are not snapped completely off.


I've seen this with a few Gibson Les Paul necks. Seems to be true.


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

That's a general rule of thumb whenever you glue wood. If it's a good joint, the wood itself will fail before the joint does.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

On a positive note, that looks like as good a break as you can get. The way the strings pull on the headstock won't stress it like it would if it broke the other way (which would've probably broken the headstock completely off).


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Call the Peg Head in Hamilton (Noted by other's here).

Their Number is:

905-972-9400

Their address is:

214 King Street East, Hamilton, ON L8N 1B5

Mike Spicer is a great guy and he can do as good a job on it as you want.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. As soon as I get some bills paid off I am going to call these people and get it in for a repair. For now, I put it in the case. Will follow-up once I get it done and happy days are back again.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

bubkusjones said:


> The Guitar Clinic is closed. George Furlanetto (Owner of the Guitar Clinic and the F-Bass shop), decided that he wanted to put his focus back into his F-Bass line, and closed the Guitar Clinic. I'm not sure how accurate this is but this is what I've heard/read.
> 
> I'm hoping I can get a job there this summer.
> 
> ...


The Guitar Clinic is gone, allthough the sign is still up. George still runs F-bass out of the same building, but it is not open to the public like the store was.

George's basses are top notch, for anyone who has never heard of them (f-bass) and He is a really great guy to deal with. (http://www.fbass.com/)

Other Guitar Clinic Spin-offs are the Peg Head (Mike Spicer's shop) and Lou's Music (Owned by Lou Furlanetto, George's brother).


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Geez , contrary to other people's experience here. I would take a repair like that to no other place than the 12th Fret. They have done some incredible work for me there that far outdistance the problem you have. Including doing a very similar repair to a 54' Les Paul Custom I had so long ago. 
Just my 0.02 cents.

Pete


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*The Elitist Fret*



Metal#J# said:


> As far as repairs go, I've not had good luck at the 12th fret. They put a chip in my headstock with a file while fixing the nut on my PRS and tried to paint it without telling me.
> Not to mention there's sort of an elitist attitude among their employees.
> 
> Everytime I go in there I feel like:sport-smiley-002:


You know what.....................I called the 12th fret regarding fingerboard cracks and I got the same attitude on the phone. 
I'm having second thoughts about dealing with them.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your GM LP bro... my cousin is a vintage restoration and repair anything kinda guitar magician... unfortunatly he is not close to you. I've seen much worse than that be repaired to an almost un-noticable state. Keep every piece of the break and the right person will do magic... just make sure it's the right person... in other words take your time and get it done right the first time. Good Luck

Craig


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

There is a guy in Cole Harbour, Nova Scotia who is a master at this type of repair; Zane O'Brien, owner of Legend Guitars. I had a crack repaired in an acoustic, he did a flawless job. He is definitely worth the cost of shipping. He is excellent to deal with. Send him some pics to get a quote for reference if anything else. He comes very highly recommended in my area.

http://www.legendguitars.com/navi.php


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guitars Canada Guy - could you please delete this thread. It causes me severe pain/heartache every time I see it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just think of the pain it is causing me


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*just dropped my Gary Moore*

I've had good experiences with Capsule.

Peter


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Guitars Canada,
How far south do you want to go? I’m in Chatham and this kind of job is no problem. I can make that thing look like the axedent never happened! I get work (repairs) from as far as California to Nova Scotia. If you would like refrences, just let me know.
Dennis


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the offer. Chatham is not out of the question. I drive to Michigan a few times a month for work, can always take a diversion.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh man, what a bummer to drop it! Hope you can get it takencare of without it costing you a fortune.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thanks for the offer. Chatham is not out of the question. I drive to Michigan a few times a month for work, can always take a diversion.



If you do not get some one else to do the job and you want me to do it, Email me in advance for directions and to set up a time. Marc Beneteau will vouch for me, I have done some of his repairs also. Thanks,
Dennis

[email protected]


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

bubkusjones said:


> One of the techs from the Guitar Clinic opened his own shop "The Peghead".


The fellow's name is Mike Spicer and he is one of the best in the business IMHO. I would def. take it to him.

You can reach the shop at 905-972-9400 T F S 10am-6pm


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

....so this thread is pretty old, but did you ever get that beauty fixed? If yes, let's see some pics.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Didn't see this before but I had Dennis in Chatham (cougar2) do some work on my Schecter Tradition Strat and I couldn't have been more pleased. My Lester is about due for a refret and I'll definitely be giving him a call. If anyone does pay him a visit ask to see his acoustics, just stunning workmanship. If I recall correctly he has a pretty nice '69 or '70 Cougar


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> ....so this thread is pretty old, but did you ever get that beauty fixed? If yes, let's see some pics.


She's still sitting in her case, have not gotten around to getting it fixed. I needto get around to that, I miss playing it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can relate to this story.

One winter I was walking outside with my classical (a Taro, it was in the case. I was teaching at the time.) I slipped on a patch of ice hidden under the snow and came down on my butt. My guitar case landed on the lid side. I wasn't hurt, just felt a little silly.
So when I got home, I put my guitar away and forgot about the fall. Teh next day I opened the case, and I had to shut it right away--I couldn't take it. The head stock had been sheared clean off the neck. I felt sick. I opened the case again--loosened the strings and saw the damage. Fortunately though, the break was a fairly clean break and looked easy to repair. 
A friend of mine was able to repair it. He also added a nice rosewood veneer to the face of the headstock with some abalone inlays. It still works.

As for the case? I got rid of it, and bought a sturdier one. (Think of the canage if I'd had a gig bag! I seriously am sickened by that thought.)

Hopefully your story also has a happy ending.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmm... revisiting this thread is very timely for me, unfortunately. I have a Hamer LP doublecut type... gloss black, archtop, set neck, mahogany. Well I don't know how it happened but I see that the neck has two hairline cracks, one on either side of the neck, running diagonally down from the nut. Taking the advice of a fellow guitarist here at work, I loosened off the strings so I could remove the truss rod cover and then slide the nut out of the way... I was hoping they were only finish cracks (they're pretty thin and subtle). Well, surprise surprise. It's cracked in the wood. I'm thinking someone in the house knocked it over (it's been standing in the corner in a gig bag for awhile - stupid me for not properly taking care of it like I usually do). Either that or it had the cracks all along and I simply hadn't been observant enough. I think it's the former but whatever... what's done is done. Total drag!

This was a good Craigslist score and I love playing this guitar. I'd love to fix it if it can be done without costing me big dough. Now to start casting about for trustworthy people and getting estimates.

Or do I just keep playing it until one day it goes kablooie and _then_ I can deal with it? That would be weird.

Anyone know, pipe up please! I ought to take pics of what I'm talking about. Tonight, when I get home.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Too bad my friend got out of fixing guitars, I'd check on that with him.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> She's still sitting in her case, have not gotten around to getting it fixed. I needto get around to that, I miss playing it.


If you happen to be in Mississauga, drop by The Guitar World and let Smitty take a look. He was showing me some photos of broken neck & headstock work he's done in the past and it's pretty remarkable what can be fixed.

www.theguitarworld.com


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It's certainly repairable. The crack is along the wood grain (besides, many guitars are made from pieces of wood glued together (I counted tree blocks of 'mahogany' in my Epi LP). Just make sure you get a good repair person. You wouldn't want the repair to be too obvious.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It's certainly repairable. The crack is along the wood grain. It will be solid (besides, many guitars are made from pieces of wood glued together and they seem pretty solid (I counted tree blocks of 'mahogany' in my Epi LP). Just make sure you get a good repair person. You wouldn't want it to be too obvious that it's been repaired.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Not to detract from our admin's plight, but I'm kind of in the same boat. Here's my sad guitar.










Cougar2 has said he will do the repair for me and while he's a good man I'm wondering if there's not a trustworthy soul much closer to my own neck of the woods. I live not far from the 12th Fret and I did just get a good setup for a Washburn acoustic from them... they aren't cheap but so far I've only had good experiences. But I'm simply looking around, hoping to open up my options a bit. I don't mind spending some money to fix this baby, I just want it to involve the least amount of hassle (and driving all over the province). Anyone with suggestions, please chime in... thanks y'all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That side view looks eerily like mine. It's bringing back bad memories, man. I have to get that Heritage fixed up.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, well... I'm sure when you're ready you'll do it. And you'll be glad you did it, too. The kind of guitar you really bond with, there's not a lot you wouldn't do to baby it back to health. Within reason, of course. My second-hand Hamer wasn't a huge investment compared to your own guitar, yet I'm still intent on getting it fixed. I hate the thought of leaving it to gather dust in a closet, or cannibalizing it for parts... maybe if it was never a good player that I just couldn't bond with... maybe. But for me, as schmaltzy and sentimental as it sounds, guitars become like family, just like old friends become family. You don't abandon them when they have health issues... you take care of them.

Anyway, I think I have to do this soon and not let it slide. I think I'll get a local estimate, then make a decision. Best of luck to you in getting your Gary Moore fixed up, GC.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Not to detract from our admin's plight, but I'm kind of in the same boat. Here's my sad guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can certainly be repaired, too. Like I said, the headstocks on many guitars are made from a different block of wood than the rest of the neck. If those are solid, then I can't see why gluing your neck wouldn't be solid, too. If done properly, two pieces of wood that have been glued and held together in a vise should never come apart.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, that's certainly good to know, thanks! Seems that the concensus so far is quite positive. Maybe I'll take it into the 12th Fret this weekend for an appraisal and an estimate.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

A little update: dropped my Hamer off at the 12th Fret this afternoon. In about 3 weeks it should be ready. Estimated at $125 with a light retouching of the finish - not that I particularly care, it's already battle-scarred. Just glad it's getting taken care of. Guy said it would be a bond better than the wood surrounding it, but also cautioned me that the glue is sensitive to heat... basically said that treat your guitar the way you like to be treated - no sudden shifts in temp or humidity and things should be fairly stable. Thanks to Cougar2 for estimating his own repair for my guitar and no hard feelings - it's just that the 12th is roughly half-way between where I live and where I work, and that puts it ten minutes away either way.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well it's been a long haul but I finally brought the Gary Moore into the 12th fret to have the neck repaired. They just called me and it's ready for pick-up. They said the breaks are fixed fine but we decided not to go through the whole color matching process along the cracks. I figure I just want it back to playable condition cuz I will never sell it. So it is ready to roll.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*and....*

drum roll please...

bada bada bada bada bada bada...






You must post pics once you get your git back.

Gene.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well it's been a long haul but I finally brought the Gary Moore into the 12th fret to have the neck repaired. They just called me and it's ready for pick-up. They said the breaks are fixed fine but we decided not to go through the whole color matching process along the cracks. I figure I just want it back to playable condition cuz I will never sell it. So it is ready to roll.


I'm glad to hear that GC. It really is a traumatic experience when something like that happens. I've got a couple of Les Pauls and luckily nothing like that has happened. (Knock on wood.) As Gene said, please post the pictures when you get it back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Will do, I will take some pics once I get it home. They are coming on the 19th so it will be around then.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

For future reference, if you are near stratford, get in touch with Mike McConville. He has a website. He builds, repairs and teaches repairs. THE guy to go to!

http://mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.com/


----------



## ukee (Dec 18, 2008)

I second Freddy Gabresek at Freddys Frets, top knotch luthier.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well it's been a long haul but I finally brought the Gary Moore into the 12th fret to have the neck repaired. They just called me and it's ready for pick-up. They said the breaks are fixed fine but_ *we decided not to go through the whole color matching process along the cracks. I figure I just want it back to playable condition cuz I will never sell it. So it is ready to roll*._



Like a woman, the lines, dents, and dings are just the time you've spent with her, and with a mirror I am sure you've as many too 

This thread gave me shivers to giggles to shivers all over again. Glad to hear the repair was the solution and that you've got it done.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> Like a woman, the lines, dents, and dings are just the time you've spent with her, and with a mirror I am sure you've as many too
> 
> This thread gave me shivers to giggles to shivers all over again. Glad to hear the repair was the solution and that you've got it done.


I cannot express in words how I felt when that guitar hit the ground. Did I mention that it was my darling Marnie that actually dropped it. So it was kind of like slow motion. I seen it going and I dove for it but it was too late. if you think I was horrified, you can imagine what she felt like. She knows how much I love that guitar and what I went through to get it.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.hanktohendrix.on.ca/

This guy used to work at the clinic. Does awesome work.

CT.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian Mascarin at Musicality is a fantastic luthier & repairman, been in business for years


he's done a headstock repair for me plus he's built & refinished a lot of high quality gtrs




http://www.ziplocal.ca/companies/627068-Mascarin-Brian-Guitar-Repair


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oops, just read you already got it fixed :wave:


yes, lets see some pics!!

I have a Heritage H150CM & it is a great guitar, I'm sure the Gary Moore's are just as killer sdsre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

well I got the gary Moore back yesterday. It was sure nice to play it again. it's been over a year since I last played it. The repair job is very good. You can of course still see where the cracks are/were but they applied a coat of whatever they apply on these things and its very smooth. If you close your eyes it's like it was never cracked. I decided not to bother with the whole color matching process. So visually it's not the same guitar as it was when I got it but it plays the same again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just checked back on this thread at it was feb of 2007 when that guitar was dropped. Cripes, its about time I had it fixed


----------

